# Best Books to read



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi

I've just got a BFP after my 4th treatment between Leighton Hospital Crewe/Liverpool Womens Hosp ... it's not really sunk in yet as it's only my official test day today but I tested early on day 10 and got a BFP then.  We've used donor sperm this time and are absolutely thrilled to bits that it's worked.

We've already decided that we will bring up the child with the knowledge of the donor and have told a handfull of friends and family who will be our support system.  Everyone is very on board with the whole idea (except MIL who at first was against it).

I would like to know what the best books are our there for me and Dh to read .. and perhaps even some of our friends/family.  

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks v much
Cass
xxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Cassidy
Very many congrats on your BFP.  I assume you are looking for books about families created through donor conception and about sharing information with your child, rather than books on pregnancy and childbirth - loads of those around.  There are some excellent books, all of which are on our web site www.dcnetwork.org    Those we sell can be found in the Bookshop section and others that we recommend and lend to members can be found on the Library page.  The two best must be Building a Family with the Assistance of Donor Insemination by Ken Daniels (we sell this one) and Mommies, Daddies, Donors, Surrogates - Answering Tough Questions and Building Strong Families by Diane Ehrensaft.  Then there are our story books for young children and the Telling and Talking booklets for parents.  Loads to read!
Very best wishes and hope your pregnancy goes well
Olivia


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Olivia
Thanks for your prompt reply.  I've just resistered with the DCN so will have a look at the books you suggested.  I've download the telling and talking booklets too so yes, plenty of reading to do  
Thanks again
Cass


----------

